# Found - Black spaniel/lab X, male - Lancaster TX



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Male, youngish (1 year, maybe?) - black, medium length coat. Not neutered. Found ta the Pilot Truckstop, no collar. Very, very sweet, but scared and would like to go home. email [email protected]

Permission to x-post granted.


----------

